# Back to square one



## Hopalong Causually (Dec 7, 2017)

My breeding program has been predicated upon getting a future breeder buck from my older doe and (currently) only buck.  That doe is three years old and nearing an end to productivity with small litters the norm.  It took three litters this past year before she had a buck.  I thought I finally had reached my goal.  The little guy was super friendly at nine weeks of age and I was planning to clear a cage for his permanent home.  This morning, I found him uncharacteristically inactive.  I took him out and found his bottom covered with obvious diarrhea.  I cleaned him up and put him back in with his mama but, within five hours he was dead.  Of all the kits I raised this year for meat, this was the one I was most looking forward to keeping and the only one I lost in this way.  AARGH!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 7, 2017)

that sucks... so sorry.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 7, 2017)

Ugh. So sorry. Do you treat for cocci ?


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm not familiar with that treatment procedure.  Please, enlighten me.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 8, 2017)

Cocci is a protazoan parasite and can cause loss of young rabbits, diarrhea, bloathing can happen ver quickly. Stress can cause their overgrowth.  I use corid mixed in their water to treat but there are other ways to treat.  Treat my herd spring and fall and weaned bunnies who fall between prior selling.


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks, promiseacres.  I discovered that our local Tractor Supply has corid but it appears that it is designed for treating cattle.  Do you have any advice in the way of dosing if added to the rabbits' water?  Are there any precautions that would need to be followed relative to eating rabbits so treated?


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 8, 2017)

I get the small bag, I think it's actually for poultry. 
5 cc per 1 gallon of water


----------

